# Audio Rack and static electric issues



## expresso

Hi - i have a issue and its driving me crazy - i have all my gear in a 19 inch metal Rack - 

my AVR outside the rack on the very top - all rest of my gear is inside rack mounted and some on rack shelf's 

i notice more during the winter times - i am getting alot of static when i touch it or any of my gear to use - and its also coming out of my speaker the right side - which is closest to the Rack actually - if that means anything or not - but i get a shock and makes the static noise - 

does anyone know how i can get rid of this issue ? i cant imagine everyone who has a rack etc. has the static issue - 

is there a solution to this ? every now and then i get hooked on trying to figure it out - but then give up and time passes etc. - summer time comes along - i may not get it as much - i understand it has to do with the air in my apt. etc. - i am trying to avoid getting a humidifier to run all the time - then i have to clean it - etc. 

is there another way - some sort of portable unit i can place in the rack - i have a shelf which is empty - i use to keep my Roku box - remote etc. - 


any ideas - solutions ??

thanks -


----------



## RBTO

The problem you have is that your rack and the equipment on it are at or near ground potential (as they should be). Your body is at fault in that you accumulate a charge on it which then discharges to the grounded equipment and rack. Dry air in the winter make the accumulation worse since dry air has more tendency to maintain your body charge.

You might look into a carpet that is less static prone, but often just getting up from a piece of furniture can "charge you up" so you'll get a spark. There are antistatic sprays that make fabrics more conductive and bleed off the charge, and there are air ionizers that make the air more conductive so as to better discharge stray static. These might help.

Another approach is to get a humidifier for your room (as you mentioned). Raising the relative humidity will discharge static and prevent its buildup in the first place. This is the most common solution used in industrial settings where static can be a problem.

Aside from these options, you'll just have to wait for summer. There isn't any magic wiring solution that can be applied to your rack and equipment.


----------



## tonyvdb

I cant really add any more to what Bob said as he is correct, the fact that your getting a spark on your equipment rack is a good thing in the way that you know it is grounded correctly. Humidification is the only real way to solve this and a good idea around electronics of any kind.


----------



## MikeBiker

You could do what the workers in the electronics industry do and wear an anti-static ground strap.


----------



## tonyvdb

MikeBiker said:


> You could do what the workers in the electronics industry do and wear an anti-static ground strap.


Yes, that works great except its not practical if your walking from your sofa through the room and to the AV rack you have to have the strap attached to a grounded source at all times for it to serve its purpose.


----------



## expresso

Hi - thanks for all your replys - so the good thing is that my system is grounded good  bad is nothing i can do other than a humidifer - 

in a way i am relieved - its not my gear - i noticed today it was much less static -- but most times - i touch it and a static comes out of my speaker also - sometimes i see a strong spark 

i was worried that my gear can get damaged - its been 3 years at least now this way - so i guess it wont damage my gear - 

i will look into a humidifier and give that a shot at least for the winter time - 

would anyone know if i put this in my rack - if it would help ? 

http://www.humistat.com/comboframe.htm

i was thinking of giving this a shot - less work for me to maintain - just play in the top shelf where my Roku box is in the rack - 

do you think its something that can actually work - 

thanks -


----------



## tonyvdb

I dont think it would have enough ability to humidify the air around the rack. I think thats more for storing things like guitars inside a case.


----------



## tonyvdb

Do you have a forced air furnace or A/C system?


----------



## expresso

yeah i have the Radiator with an AC in the wall right over it - being that i am usually cold - i covered the AC to keep the cold out -  i never though of using that to solve this issue - 

how exactly would i have to use it ? leave it on Fan ? would that get rid of the static build up -


----------



## tonyvdb

You may be able to get a humidifier that attaches to the A/C unit but its hard to say.


----------



## expresso

i was looking at a portable small one - just to try it out - i may just wait since this winter is almost over now 

curious to pay more attention when the summer is around -- see if it happens then also - either way i would need one at some point for next winter -

i post back when i get one and try it out -


----------

